# Daten der PreferencePage?



## lam_tr (11. Mrz 2010)

Guten morgen zusammen,

ich hab gestern mal eine PreferencePage in RCP über ExtensionPoints erstellt und war erstaunt dass die Werte die ich gesetzt habe, gespeichert wurden, aber wo? irgendwie muss die Preference einen Automatismus haben die Werte irgendwo persitenz abzuspeichern oder?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mrz 2010)

Preference Daten werden im Preference Store abgelegt. Der besteht per Default aus 3 unterschiedlichen Scopes:
1. Installation (Eclipse Installation)
2. Instance (Workspace)
3. Project

Der default Scope ist der Instance Scope und dort sind deine Einstellungen persistiert worden (in .metadata).


----------



## lam_tr (12. Mrz 2010)

Habs gefunden, aber wo kann man die Defaults setzen für die Persistierung? Und warum werden da zwei .prefs angelegt? Kann ich alles in eine .pref speichern?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Mrz 2010)

Welche Defaults für die Persistierung? Welche 2 prefs meinst du?
Generell sollte dir relativ egal sein wie es intern gespeichert wird, wenn sich das in späteren Versionen ändert, ändert es sich, solange die API die gleiche bleibt, kann es dir egal sein.


----------

